# GT #49: New Orleans Hornets (32-15) @ Phoenix Suns (34-14) - 2/6



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Phoenix Suns (34-14) vs New Orleans Hornets (32-15) *

*When: Wednesday, 9EST/6PST
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Boris Diaw [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Hornets Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Chris Paul [SG] Morris Peterson[SF] Peja Stojakovic [PF] David West [C] Tyson Chandler*



*Suns last 10*, (8-2) 









*Suns have been placed on WAKETHE****UP*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Should be interesting to see how the Suns come out in this game considering what just happened today >_>


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Damn!! No Shaq  I wanna see Amare play PF.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I took the Hornets +4.5


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> I took the Hornets +4.5


Not sure if thats a smart move. Losing Marion is addition by subtraction.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

604flat_line said:


> Not sure if thats a smart move. Losing Marion is addition by subtraction.


Not when we don't have Shaq on the floor yet... I think you're underestimating how much Marion did for us on the court most nights >_>


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Not when we don't have Shaq on the floor yet... I think you're underestimating how much Marion did for us on the court most nights >_>


Most nights in the first half of the season...

Grant Hill more than makes up for his absence.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 16-12 on Hornets with 5:31 left. No Chandler for the Hornets.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

27-27 tie at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ooh, DJ's in. Just made a sick move for a layup. 32-30 Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DJ's got 6 pts already. 

41-37 Suns 8 mins and change left til halftime


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Is it just me or do the Suns look like they are playing a game (as opposed to working at their jobsite) and enjoying it for the first time this season? Man, I am so happy Marion is gone.


He was the Bertuzzi of the Suns, for sure.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns have been on fire in this qrter. Suns up 75-73 with 5 mins left til the 4th.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

what the **** barbosa...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

:laugh: how the hell is that not a foul


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Hell yeah DJ Strawberry! 

Shawn Marion, this team is already better without you! Thanks for leaving


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Tooeasy said:


> :laugh: how the hell is that not a foul


When he got hit the ball was already left his hand


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Amare Playing Amazing D!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash has been ridiculous this qter. 111-111 with .2 left. Suns ball.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

unbelieveable game... this is up there for game of the season in my books.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****. Ot


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 29, 2008)

Nash racking up the TO's in OT. Seems somewhat fatigued.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the 3!! 124-124.

Paul missed. Double OT. I don't like our chances.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crazy game!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

OMG. Barbosa with the 3 to tie it. 


...Peja with the shot. Game over. 


*Hornets 132, Suns 130*


****, regardless, amazed we were in it. Can't expect to win with 20 turnovers. 14 of them were steals.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Peja.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

Great Game all around. I loved Diaw until he got passive at the end. Of course that's just a result of the turnover in the first overtime but mad game by the Suns. Barbosa is godly and got to love that Brazilian dance after hitting that shot. Actual D being played by the Suns if you didn't count the transition game. Heart breaking loss but you have to give it up to them. GAME OF THE YEAR.


----------



## Jabroni (Jun 4, 2007)

DJ Strawberry with a great game when he got the time. Diaw with a coming out game and if he plays like he did during regulation for the rest of the season the Marion trade won't seem so lopsided.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Jabroni said:


> DJ Strawberry with a great game when he got the time. Diaw with a coming out game and if he plays like he did during regulation for the rest of the season the Marion trade won't seem so lopsided.


Seriously, how was it lopsided? The guy was a cancer in the dressing room and is obselete because of Grant Hill.

In any trade you look to deal from strength to plug your biggest weakness, thats what the Suns did.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> Seriously, how was it lopsided? The guy was a cancer in the dressing room and is obselete because of Grant Hill.
> 
> In any trade you look to deal from strength to plug your biggest weakness, thats what the Suns did.


You just don't understand things do you? Shaq is 36 years old. He's not going to go through a rejuvenation like Pau Gasol who is 27 years old. He IS what he has been. He's an injured shell of his former self. His body cannot cooperate with him anymore. Marion is one of the best defenders in the NBA and would be so for the next 5-6 years. He doesn't need plays to score, can play with anyone because he doesn't need the ball and he can guard a 1-4. He is one of the best all around players in the league and Kerr is an idiot for trading him for essentially Patrick Ewing circa 2000.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> You just don't understand things do you? Shaq is 36 years old. He's not going to go through a rejuvenation like Pau Gasol who is 27 years old. He IS what he has been. He's an injured shell of his former self. His body cannot cooperate with him anymore. Marion is one of the best defenders in the NBA and would be so for the next 5-6 years. He doesn't need plays to score, can play with anyone because he doesn't need the ball and he can guard a 1-4. He is one of the best all around players in the league and Kerr is an idiot for trading him for essentially Patrick Ewing circa 2000.


Marion WAS one of the best defenders, with his athleticism quickly declining and his motivation to play obviously waning he hasn't been doing so well, and he won't do well for the Heat or anyone else-- at least if you compare it to how he did the last 5 years. Funny you say he doesn't need plays to score, well he sure does miss a lot when he does take shots and when he puts it on the floor its turnover time. He can't play with everyone because he's a ****ing cancer, and despite being a ****ty offensive player he demands the ball. 

He is not one of the best all around players in the league if you care about shooting, passing or ballhandling. Theres at least a dozen players that are better all around than him because they aren't liabilities in those areas.

We don't need prime time Shaq, we only need him for 20mpg. 

Why the **** am I talking to you anyways, I put you on notice a while ago for being such a ****ing doofus... you're a goofball man, you don't know what the hell you're talking about.

Remember ANYTHING Marion ever did in the playoffs? There you go.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, Iceman and 604 kill me with their consistent bickering... It's like two small brothers that are complete opposites, haha ^_^

Anyways, the game itself was fabulous. Suns made some really nice plays to keep themselves in it, but they also made some really boneheaded ones to lose it, such as Grant Hill throwing the ball at the back of Raja Bell's head on the potential fast break >_> Thought it did make me laugh for a good while, lol ^_^ Heart and hustle was clearly on display from the Suns, but they just had waaay too many turnovers. Glad Diaw finally woke up. Apparently when Diaw and Hill are on the court at the same time, good things happen. Anyways, this is clearly a game the Suns can build on as a little jumpstart for the tough games in the coming weeks in the post-Marion era.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Lol, Iceman and 604 kill me with their consistent bickering... It's like two small brothers that are complete opposites, haha ^_^
> 
> Anyways, the game itself was fabulous. Suns made some really nice plays to keep themselves in it, but they also made some really boneheaded ones to lose it, such as Grant Hill throwing the ball at the back of Raja Bell's head on the potential fast break >_> Thought it did make me laugh for a good while, lol ^_^ Heart and hustle was clearly on display from the Suns, but they just had waaay too many turnovers. Glad Diaw finally woke up. Apparently when Diaw and Hill are on the court at the same time, good things happen. Anyways, this is clearly a game the Suns can build on as a little jumpstart for the tough games in the coming weeks in the post-Marion era.


I think Hill is giving Diaw some leadership, which is good for him, and Hill is known as a great guy to have around so it'd make sense. I feel that Amare and Shaq will have a good kind of student mentor thing go on too, I heard that Amare was a huge Shaq fan growing up and idolized him (he lived in magic country).

Wouldn't that be kick *** if Shaq could teach Amare some post moves!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> such as Grant Hill throwing the ball at the back of Raja Bell's head on the potential fast break


That play pretty much summed up the game. 5 point swing with that one bad play. With nearly double the turnovers you just knew it was going to take a miracle to pull this one off.

Was alot of fun to watch though. One of the most entertaining games in a while.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Was Nash as sloppy with the ball as the boxscore suggests?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> Was Nash as sloppy with the ball as the boxscore suggests?


Well on some of them he was hacked, but there was a no call... Even the announcers were kinda surprised Nash wasn't getting any calls when they come over the top of him and slap at him when he goes into the paint. Some of the other turnovers were because the Suns players were either out of place (possibly adjusting to new positions since Marion wasn't there obviously), not expecting the pass for w/e reason, or just weren't able to hold on. And the other ones were by Paul and NO's defense, like 3-4 of them. So no, Nash wasn't really as sloppy as the boxscore suggested.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Perfect example. Happened shortly after the ball bouncing off the back of Raja's skull.

Nash dribbles under the basket, starts to get trapped. Hill is along the baseline. Nash does a quick bounce pass. Hill looks at the ball as it bounces past him, it appears that he expecting Raja to be setup in the corner for the three point shot, unfortunately no Raja there to catch the pass. Turn over, Hornets ball.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

KidCanada said:


> Was Nash as sloppy with the ball as the boxscore suggests?


Look at Paul's steals.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> *Marion WAS one of the best defenders, with his athleticism quickly declining* and his motivation to play obviously waning he hasn't been doing so well, and he won't do well for the Heat or anyone else-- at least if you compare it to how he did the last 5 years. Funny you say he doesn't need plays to score, well he sure does miss a lot when he does take shots and when he puts it on the floor its turnover time. He can't play with everyone because he's a ****ing cancer, and despite being a ****ty offensive player he demands the ball.
> 
> He is not one of the best all around players in the league if you care about *shooting, passing or ballhandling.* Theres at least a dozen players that are better all around than him because they aren't liabilities in those areas.


Marion is 26th among forwards in 3pt shooting and is averaging over 50% FG shooting for his career. He is a fantastic passer, just not a creator. He is not a liability to pass the ball from out of bounds or gets in trouble because he doesn't try to do too much, this is evidenced by his 1 TOPG. Is it because he doesn't sit there and do And-1 crap that you claim he isn't good at ballhandling? 

Really? At least a dozen players that are better overall than Marion? 
List them.



> We don't need prime time Shaq, we only need him for 20mpg.
> 
> * Why the **** am I talking to you anyways, I put you on notice a while ago for being such a ****ing doofus... you're a goofball man, you don't know what the hell you're talking about.
> *
> Remember ANYTHING Marion ever did in the playoffs? There you go.


wow, considering I haven't gone to personal attacks, you're ummm.... dumb. Everyone and their mother is calling Amare out for being a bad post defender except for you who claims it's Marion's fault. Have you ever played organized ball? If you have, you'd know that what Marion does is what makes for a championship team. I realize that Hill does a lot of what Marion does, but not all. Also, Marion wasn't a locker room cancer, he hated management, not his teammates.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seriously, agree to disagree and move on. Both of you. It's all a retread of the same argument for the past month.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Well on some of them he was hacked, but there was a no call... Even the announcers were kinda surprised Nash wasn't getting any calls when they come over the top of him and slap at him when he goes into the paint. Some of the other turnovers were because the Suns players were either out of place (possibly adjusting to new positions since Marion wasn't there obviously), not expecting the pass for w/e reason, or just weren't able to hold on. And the other ones were by Paul and NO's defense, like 3-4 of them. So no, Nash wasn't really as sloppy as the boxscore suggested.


He was still sloppy though, and he's been as sloppy as I've ever seen him all this season. I've seen maybe 3-5 games where he put together a tight, focused and efficient performance. Over the last 2 seasons he's been more efficient and focused most nights.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Marion is 26th among forwards in 3pt shooting and is averaging over 50% FG shooting for his career. He is a fantastic passer, just not a creator. He is not a liability to pass the ball from out of bounds or gets in trouble because he doesn't try to do too much, this is evidenced by his 1 TOPG. Is it because he doesn't sit there and do And-1 crap that you claim he isn't good at ballhandling?
> 
> Really? At least a dozen players that are better overall than Marion?
> List them.
> ...


He can rarely drive to the basket and keep a handle on it, and even when he does, he's losing the handle when he goes up for the shot which is why he barely ever makes or even attempts a layup in traffic.

He makes sloppy passes all the time, thank God he never made too many passes. Herein lies the reason they never ran plays for him.

Its clear who the better players in the league are, unless you base everything on stats Marion is not a top guy. He's a role player of the highest quality (and declining). Imagine Josh Howard without technique or a brain.

Everyone and their mother thinks a fast break in the NBA is 5 guys running down the court(their reasoning for why Shaq will slow down the Suns). Everyone and their mother thought Grant Hill was busted when we got him. Everyone and their mother thought Marion would show up in playoff games. Everyone and their mother could start watching basketball before commenting on it.

I never said Marion hated his teammates, you don't need to do that to be a cancerous presence. Its the stewing, the brooding and the lack of effort on both sides of the court that's been so toxic.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Agree to disagree.


Anyways, that was an amazing game by sheer luck on the Suns part. The defense really didn't force and turnovers though. I was surprised that the Suns didn't steal the ball more than once.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> Anyways, that was an amazing game by sheer luck on the Suns part. The defense really didn't force and turnovers though. I was surprised that the Suns didn't steal the ball more than once.


Me too, but the interior defence was really good in the 2nd half which surprised me. I would have liked to see Nash go straight at Paul more to wear him out.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

604flat_line said:


> Me too, but the interior defence was really good in the 2nd half which surprised me. I would have liked to see Nash go straight at Paul more to wear him out.


The interior defence was good but the hornets were without chandler, he would probably take over the paint had he played...


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

All Net said:


> The interior defence was good but the hornets were without chandler, he would probably take over the paint had he played...


Well, he's a true center after all and before getting Shaq we had no one that was even close to his size and core strength.


----------

